# [SOLVED] New computer won't turn on



## oqwnM (Mar 20, 2011)

Hello,
I built a brand new computer, and it won't turn on.

Mobo - B75MA-E33
CPU - Intel Pentium G860 LGA1155
RAM - Corsair XMS3 2x4GB
HDD - Seagate Barracuda 500GB 7200 RPM 
GPU - Radeon HD 7770
PSU - Corsair CX430

Steps I used:
1. Installed the processor in mobo.
2. Installed the heat sink on top of processor. Connected fan cable to mobo.
3. Installed RAM.
4. Placed the mobo in the case and secured it.
5. Connected the front panel connectors to mobo. Double checked everything, matches the manual.
6. Placed HDD and Optical Drive in the case. Connected it to mobo with SATA cables.
7. Installed the GPU on mobo.
8. Placed the PSU in the case and connected it to the following:
- HDD / Optical Drive
- Mobo (24 pin)
- CPU (4 pin)
- GPU (6 pin PCI-E)
- Case Fan
9. Connected PSU to power and turned it on, nothing.

To be more specific, there is no sound/response whatsoever when I try to turn it on.
From what I understand, when you press on/off on computer, it's connected to the motherboard via front panel cables and the mobo in turn is connected to PSU to start up the computer.

Did I do a step wrong? Can somebody point out where it went wrong?
If more information is needed, I will post them as necessary.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New computer won't turn on*

First and primary suspect is the considerably underpowered, and not the best quality, PSU. 
500W minimum for a 7770 GPU.
Newegg.com - SeaSonic M12II 620 Bronze 620W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 SLI Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply

Good quality but only 3 yr. warranty: Newegg.com - Antec NEO ECO 620C 620W Continuous Power ATX12V v2.3 / EPS12V 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Power Supply

Did you use one standoff, no more - no less, for each Mobo mounting hole?
Remove the 7770 and try booting using the Onboard Graphics.
It is always recommended to bench test prior to assembly in the case to insure all components are good.

Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! 
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 pin (Dual Core CPU) or 8 pin (Quad Core CPU) power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## oqwnM (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: New computer won't turn on*

Removed the GPU and tried to boot; nothing.
Tried the bench test, still nothing.
:/
Is there parts that are more likely to be defective than others?


----------



## Wuwica (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: New computer won't turn on*

If your PC doesnt even post then its most likely a problem with the PSU. The more probable problem is a bad connection you made or even that you didnt connect the power switch correctly. Make sure everything is firmly connected to the motherboard


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New computer won't turn on*

No offense but I have to ask, did you turn on the PSU?
Is the Mobo LED illuminated when the PSU is connected and turned on?
Did the CPU fan show any signs of movement when shorting the two power pins?
When there is no boot doing a bench test, refer to the last paragraph.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## oqwnM (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: New computer won't turn on*

1. None taken, but of course I did turn it on.
2. Actually, I can't seem to find the LED light on the mobo.
http://www.msi.com/pic/product/five_pictures2_2622_20120618144630.jpg
However, I didn't see any light go on/off when I switched the PSU on/off.
3. Don't think so, unless I missed it

I'd love to try to swap the PSU, but I've used most of my remaining budget on replacing an incompatible HDD (Bought an IDE one instead of SATA) and no one close to me has a spare PSU that I can borrow. So unless I know for sure it's the PSU, idk what to do..


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New computer won't turn on*

Unfortunately, the only way to be certain is substitution.
The PSU should power the PC using the Onboard Graphics but it will most definitely have to be replaced before attempting to use the 7770.


----------



## oqwnM (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: New computer won't turn on*

Update:
I got hold of a known working PSU and tried it; it still won't power on.
Therefore, it's not the PSU.
I'm mainly suspicious of the mobo now...
One question; can the front panel cables be defective too?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New computer won't turn on*

That PSU is low quality and considerably underpowered so it needs to be replaced regardless. It's possible it has already done some damage.
MSI Mobo's are not noted for their good quality either.
Brand & Model of the PSU you tried?
Remove all RAM, power on, listed for beeps from the Mobo speaker. No RAM and no beeps indicates a Mobo problem.
Note: a Mobo speaker is required.

If you get the no RAM beep,


Tyree said:


> You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## oqwnM (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: New computer won't turn on*

Took it to a local technician.
It was the power supply after all.
The CPU heat sink wasn't in place properly due to me taking it out to check thermal compound once, and it looked like it didn't work even with a replacement PSU.
Once it got placed properly, it started working.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New computer won't turn on*

Glad you got it resolved and hopefully the PSU was replaced with a good quality unit with sufficient power.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

"_It was the power supply after all_" - Do you mean was or wasn't?

Now the heatsink is correctly attached to the CPU, are you still using the old PSU?


----------

